# Roosters everywhere!



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

I stole my roommates dog and went out by myself before class yesterday. Who ever thinks pheasant numbers are down just doesn't know where to look!


----------



## grousewoods (Jan 18, 2009)

great job!


----------



## feathersandpoo (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks like a fun day! :beer:


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

nice birds! i am going to steal my own dog saturday and sunday and hopefully have pictures like that. GOOD JOB!


----------



## leverb66 (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, where should we be looking?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If you know you're in pheasant country check the margins of cattail sloughs adjacent to or in a harvested oil crop (flowers, corn, beans). In cold weather the birds feed quickly and return to cover. You'll see tracks in the snow. There should be CRP fields nearby which were the production areas. Some of these fields have areas of kochia in corners or low spots on the ground. Pheasants love to loaf in these tumble weed patches.


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

BINGO! I shot all these on the edge of cattails next to cut corn, i guess that was the only place i was looking too so who knows... i also didn't bother walking anything that there weren't tons of tracks either. Get out there!


----------



## usaf11 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! i am going out saturday and sunday i am trying to get a big one for the wall. So hopefully ill get a couple on one of the days! good luck to every one and nice birds!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alan, numbers are still way down. Compared to past couple years anyways. Luckly we have been hammering them the past couple weeks, but still a lack of numbers! Fresh snow, lack of standing crop and the cold weather has made the ones that are alive very visible if thats what you are getting at!

Nice work. Nothing better then late season roosters!


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

that may be but i guess i have seen more this year than i have the last 4 when i started hunting here. oh well im going out again this weekend!


----------

